
Reddit Media - malka
https://b.thumbs.redditmedia.com/sHSL7x0GyabNcbWvg-p8csV5BFkMg446nA_z1XvkVZw.png
======
bimmer44
People often think this sort of expiry is due to some shocking technical
deficit - but it's actually more often due to things like organisational
change (people not handing over responsibilities correctly) or important
information (e.g. on parts of the CDN infrastructure) not making across a
migration to a new internal wiki.

My app [1] actually has users who use Let's Encrypt - which has totally
reliable email reminders before expiry - but still like the idea of having a
long list of backup contacts and a company that will follow up on them to
prevent an expiry in production.

[1] [https://www.httpsmonitor.com](https://www.httpsmonitor.com)

------
r721
Seems to be fixed:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/bugs/comments/52q4mv/thumbsredditme...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bugs/comments/52q4mv/thumbsredditmediacom_ssl_cert_expired/)
(flair: "fixed!")

